# Résilier son abonnement fixe



## leeloodallas (3 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
après de multiples recherches sur les forums, je ne trouve rien qui pourrait me conseiller !!!
Voilà mon dilemne!!

Je souhaite résilier ma ligne fixe France télécom, et ne garder que le téléphone de ma Livebox. Je vais à la boutique d'Orange et la vendeuse me dit qu'elle ne peut pas résilier complètement la ligne, sinon je n'aurais même plus internet. Elle me propose alors une offre "Net" qui est en fait un abonnement à 39,90 euros, incluant donc la ligne fixe (mon abonnement actuel est de 29,90 hors location livebox), et je garde ainsi le numéro de téléphone de ma ligne fixe (le numéro en 09 disparait).
Je n'ai pas accepté cette offre pour l'instant, je voulais être sûre qu'il n'y avait pas moyen de ne plus payer du tout pour le fixe, et garder le 09.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

coucou
va voir le sujet central orange

c'est avec orange partie adsl  que tu passeras en dégroupage total
Pas via FT directement


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

Tu leur dit que tu veux résilier ta ligne téléphonique et ta livebox et que tu vas t'abonner chez free ou neuf afin de ne plus payer d'abonnement téléphonique. Ça devrait les motiver à répondre à ta demande sans essayer de t'entuber comme il le font actuellement avec leur abonnement 10 euros plus cher.


----------



## pierre22 (3 Août 2008)

C'est bien vrai. Dire non à Orange, c'est un acte politique.
Stop au chantage et à la vente forcée.


----------



## leeloodallas (3 Août 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses si rapides!!!
C'est donc bien ce que je pensais, cette offre est en quelque sorte une arnaque!!!
Je vais essayer d'aller lire et comprendre le sujet ADSL orange sur le dégroupage.
Merci encore


----------



## ntx (3 Août 2008)

Pour passer en dégroupage total TOUJOURS s'adresser à son FAI jamais à France Telecom ou ton opérateur de téléphone. Tu risques de voir ta ligne coupée et de ne plus rien avoir du tout. Ensuite ce sera la croix et la bannière pour rétablir ta ligne.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

leeloodallas a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses si rapides!!!
> C'est donc bien ce que je pensais, cette offre est en quelque sorte une arnaque!!!



l'offre orange est une offre commerciale sur le marché des offres FAI

il se trouve qu'elle est plus chère que d'autres , c'est tout
Mais ca n'a rien d'illegal et ce n'est pas une arnaque

les pantalons, les voitures etc  sont aussi à prix differents 

ne pas employer les grands mots surtout en public, faut faire gaffe avec le vocabulaire
 une arnaque c'est tout à fait autre chose



  je rappelle qu'un posteur  avait posté sur un forum la même chose  à propos d' un FAI qui l'a poursuivi pour diffamation


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> l'offre orange est une offre commerciale sur le marché des offres FAI
> 
> il se trouve qu'elle est plus chère que d'autres , c'est tout
> Mais ca n'a rien d'illegal et ce n'est pas une arnaque
> ...



Un FAI qui veut te faire payer ton abonnement internet 10 euros plus cher par ce que tu souhaites résilier ton abonnement téléphonique, si c'est pas une anarque, qu'est ce que c'est?
Libre à cet FAI de d'essayer de truander ses clients, mais libre à non de dénoncer un telle attitude.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Un FAI qui veut te faire payer ton abonnement internet 10 euros plus cher par ce que tu souhaites résilier ton abonnement téléphonique, si c'est pas une anarque, qu'est ce que c'est?
> Libre à cet FAI de d'essayer de truander ses clients, mais libre à non de dénoncer un telle attitude.


je me suis fendu d'une réponse  precisement sur ce détail de vocabulaire

faire gaffe quand on utilise le mot "arnaque"

ce n'est *pas* une arnaque
( il y a un contrat, légal , valide , offrant des services selon un tarif)

c'est juste une offre plus chère

--
 le mot arnaque est employé  à tort et à travers
et j'ai juste rappelé qu'une personne ( physique ou morale) s'estimant diffamée par de tels propos pourrait porter plainte
Et dans le cas de FAI c'est arrivé


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> je me suis fendu d'une réponse  precisement sur ce détail de vocabulaire
> 
> faire gaffe quand on utilise le mot "arnaque"
> 
> ...



Certes, mais puisque tu citais l'exemple des voitures dans un message précédent, l'attitude d'orange, c'est comme si tu te rendais chez un concessionnaire automobile, que tu dises au vendeur que tu veux tel modèle mais sans la clim', les 18 airbags, la peinture métallisée et le toit panoramique et qu'il te réponde que c'est 4000 euros plus cher.
Du coup tu vas acheter ailleurs en te disant que le vendeur t'as vraiment pris pour un con.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Certes, mais puisque tu citais l'exemple des voitures dans un message précédent, l'attitude d'orange, c'est comme si tu te rendais chez un concessionnaire automobile, que tu dises au vendeur que tu veux tel modèle mais sans la clim', les 18 airbags, la peinture métallisée et le toit panoramique et qu'il te réponde que c'est 4000 euros plus cher.
> Du coup tu vas acheter ailleurs en te disant que le vendeur t'as vraiment pris pour un con.


sauf que là c'est different
la voiture est déjà achetée et on souhaite faire evoluer ce modele
en ce cas  on s'adresse au service qui s'en occupe
Pas vraiment en allant dans une boutique certes de la marque, mais qui vend de tout et avec une hotesse par forcement bien formée.
alors que le service concerné lui sait ce qu'il faudra faire


----------



## ntx (3 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> c'est comme si tu te rendais chez un concessionnaire automobile, que tu dises au vendeur que tu veux tel modèle mais sans la clim', les 18 airbags, la peinture métallisée et le toit panoramique et qu'il te réponde que c'est 4000 euros plus cher.


Une vente est un contrat entre un vendeur et un acheteur. Libre au vendeur de proposer le prix qu'il souhaite et à l'acheteur de l'accepter. Si les conditions de vente sont clairement exposées à l'acheteur et ne contreviennent à aucun loi, il n'y a aucune arnaque.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

Ok, c'est peut être pas une arnaque au sens étymologique du terme. Mais il n'en reste pas moins que faire payer l'abonnement internet 10 euros plus cher pour cause de résiliation d'un ligne téléphonique devenu obsolète, c'est du foutage de gueule.
Et avec une telle politique commerciale, je ne comprends comment ils ne se sont pas encore casser la figure face à leurs concurrents.


----------



## ntx (3 Août 2008)

Parce que beaucoup de gens font confiance à l'opérateur historique et son service clientèle quit à sacrifier 10 par mois.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

oui c'est ca
il faut voir les choix dans le temps

 or y a quelques années ( pas si loin) les FAI adsl non FT c'était certes un peu moins cher mais nouveau, très nouveau.
( et pas forcement très  bon non plus)
L'operateur " historique", la réference au début,  a beaucoup joué la dessus en particulier avec la clientele frileuse
 ( et continue encore un peu mais moins qu'avant, les gens sont mieux infomés , comparent , demandent aux potes qui sont ailleurs etc)

Ces operateurs ont évolués,grandis , muris  et innovent. C'est eux qui  à present servent de réference alors qu'avant c'était FT.
Du coup c'est l'operateur historique qui doit s'adapter.Ca commence Baisses de tarifs et possibilité d'etre en degroupage total...chez l'operateur historique
(chose impensable il y a quelque temps)


----------

